# getting excited way ahead of time!



## manybirds (Jun 12, 2012)

i got my sheep about a year ago, i could have bred her this year but i decided to hold off, the breeder recomended not breeding her until she was 1 1/2 years old ot lamb at 2 years. i waited, i wanted to do what was best for her. i'm breeding her this winter though for an early spring lamb. she's a registered hampshire ewe, i'm going to breed her to the breeders ram, if its an ewe i'm keeping it if its a ram i'll wether it and either market it or sell it, not sure which. She's my only sheep, she's got lots of goats for company but its not quite the same as other sheep, i think she'll like a sheep buddy better. she's a big baby!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck and post pics when she has her lamb in the spring! Whenever it's time for my ewes to lamb I'm so excited!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

Was the sheep really small bodied? Is that why the breeder recommended waiting to breed her?  That sounds like a really long time to me but i am not familiar with Hampshires.  My Katahdins I breed when they are about 7-8 months old.  They lamb when they are about a year old.  I have never had any problems with it. I know everyone else around here does the same with their sheep. Most people think waiting that extra year just wastes time.  Usually if you don't let the ewe lamb then by the time she is 2 or so she is FAT!

Either way, CONGRATS!   Pictures are definately a must.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 13, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Was the sheep really small bodied? Is that why the breeder recommended waiting to breed her?  That sounds like a really long time to me but i am not familiar with Hampshires.  My Katahdins I breed when they are about 7-8 months old.  They lamb when they are about a year old.  I have never had any problems with it. I know everyone else around here does the same with their sheep. Most people think waiting that extra year just wastes time.  Usually if you don't let the ewe lamb then by the time she is 2 or so she is FAT!
> 
> Either way, CONGRATS!   Pictures are definately a must.


she deffinently isn't small! she is a little tubby. She said i could breed her if i wanted to but she would wait, something to do with making it easier on both of us to breed in the future idk. i can upload pics of her sometime today, maybe at breeding time i can get some pics of the ram and then deffinently pics of the baby! really hoping its an ewe! If all goes well i might purchase another hamp ewe from the breeder so i have 3 ewe (the one i have now, her baby and the other ewe i get) and get 1 ram from her too so i can have a mini flock, i'll market boys and sell girls and maybe learn to do something with wool. I would like to make gloves and hats etc. i'll probably breed in november or december for early baby


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Dec 25, 2012)

How is your ewe doing?   Have you bred her for spring lambs?


----------



## manybirds (Dec 27, 2012)

pinoak_ridge said:
			
		

> How is your ewe doing?   Have you bred her for spring lambs?


Its kinda funny that you said that now because I just called the lady to talk to her about breeding, no answer calling back later. I know its late but we ran into some difficulties. my only problem is I have trouble with telling when her heat is, goats i do fine with the sheeps hard. Any recomendations?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 27, 2012)

With sheep it's nearly impossible to tell when they're in heat unless you have a ram present. Take her to the breeder any time and just leave her there for 17-34 days and she will come into heat 1-2x and be bred by the ram


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

I agree with Sheepgirl...our ewes don't seem to cycle until there is a ram with them...that ram effect thing...ram putting his knee to their sides and making that lover boy grunting sound always does the trick.  We keep the ram with them through two plus cycles in case someone didn't settle the first go around.


----------



## manybirds (Dec 27, 2012)

Lady said it was getting real late to breed hampshires but wer going to give it a try


----------



## manybirds (Dec 28, 2012)

take it back looks like i'm not getting her bred :/ nobodies set up for boarding this late in the season and i dont think she wants to take her on


----------

